# RPM Tesla - Good Vibes



## Lashlee (Feb 20, 2021)

I've bought a few parts from the company over the last 6 months or so since I got my M3P, and my results have been flawless!! Shipping has been relatively quick considering I live in Tennessee, with all products being packaged well. If I've ever had any issue, Chad was excellent to deal with and quick to respond. I know forums typically have the horror stories, but mine has been a great experience.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, good to work with Chad but I had to rephrase things a few times and, unfortunately, the item I really want/need isn’t something they’ve decided to make/carry (plastic window switch covers - black).


----------

